# Dog friendly Accommodation



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have any reccomendations or just know of any dog-friendly accommodation in either Shimoda or around Lake Kawaguchi? Can be hotels, lodges, anything that would take a boxer dog..

Thanks.


----------

